# a simple indesign question



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

This is InDesign CS5 and a customer file. They have worked with cells and tables to set this job up, I rarely use them for what I do. Anyways, I have to convert it to a 2 colour job (pantone + black)

Black is fine, but they have this green in RGB. No problem, I can select it all and change to the pantone colour we are using. The only problem are these lines:









I cant select them, they are part of the cell, but when I select the cell, I dont see anywhere of telling it what the colour of it should be. Other then going caveman and blocking them and putting new lines in with proper colour, how do I change the colour of these lines?


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

If you highlight the bottom row with your text selector does it happen to show this at the top of the Control Bar?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macpablodesigns said:


> If you highlight the bottom row with your text selector does it happen to show this at the top of the Control Bar?
> 
> View attachment 21047


Thats what I was looking for, but it did not show it till I only selected the top cell.

I did do it a simpler way, not sure why I didn't think of it right from the beginning. They had saved the colour they used in the swatch panel, so I just made the swatch the pantone colour I needed which is a 2 min job and means I don't have to select each individual with that colour that needs to be changed.


Thanks


----------

